# MISCARRIAGE RATE AFTER SEEING HEARTBEAT



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,
Just looking for some advice.  I'm 43 and have discovered that I am naturally pregnant.  Over the past 5 years we have done IVF, got pregnant 4 times but miscarried 4 times also.  We gave up on the idea of having kids about 1.5 years ago and then out of the blue I discovered I was pregnant naturally.
I went for a scan yesterday and I am measuring 6 weeks 5 days which is correct and we saw a heartbeat of 132bpm.  I'm just wondering are my odds of miscarrying still huge at this stage based on my history and of course my age?  I've read it's as high as 60%?
Just looking for a bit of hope here.........


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Snoflake,

That is really great news. Congratulations!!!

I am afraid I can not give you any answers, but I would hope that as you have naturally conceived, that the key is that it is natural.

The other times you were pregnant, your body was under a lot of strain from all the drugs, invasive treatment of IVF and the whole process is incredibly difficult on the delicate egg. And I imagine you were under a lot of emotional stress to boot.

At what stage did you miscarry the other times? Are you past this point yet? Are you being closely monitored because of your previous experiences?

I really really wish you all the best and please keep us posted on how you are.

yx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I am not sure if this will be of any comfort, but here are some facts about miscarriage rates/occurrences:

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/miscarriage-general

/links


----------



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Yoyobella,
Thanks for coming back to me.
Firsly let me just explain that I have immune issues - elevated NKC and Cytokines and these appear to have been the cause of certainly 3 of my miscarriages in the past.
My first miscarriage was a MMC at 10.3 weeks - embryo had stopped developing at 8 weeks 3 days.  I was on no support meds for this pregnancy and it was a clomid cycle.  At my first scan Doc measured me a week behind and until I hit the 8 week mark I had brown spotting on and off.
My second Mis was at 7 weeks 3 days.  Embryo was measuring at 6 weeks 4 days and heartbeat was slow at 117bpm, then 2 days later heartbeat was down to 92bpm.  
My remaining 2 miscarriages we never saw a heartbeat so this pregnancy so far seems to be the best.  I started on immune support meds as soon as I got my BFP.
My only concern is my age - at 43 I know the miscarriage rate is so high.  It just seems to be one obstacle after another - if it's not my immune system, then it's my age.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I just wanted to say congratulations!

I think the rate of miscarriage goes down slightly once a heartbeat is seen. However, I'm no expert. 

Wishing you lots of luck with your pg.

Xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

A lady on the dogus thread did some research and posted..............
'miscarriage goes down to 5% after the heartbeat has been seen at 6 weeks'!  
congrats!!
Morganna xx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi snowflake,

The link that Me, Myself and I has posted does not dice around. But...

Mother nature has chosen this conception, not a lab. Your immune issues that had a likely effect on your previous mc's are being looked after. Although you are not past the point of your other losses, the baby seems to be growing well with strong heartbeat. You will be monitored very closely.

As you said, this sounds to be your best pregnancy so far.

I know how you feel about the age thing. Of all the complications, issues, etc that we come across on this forum or hear about, age can often seem to be the highest hurdle and with out a solution.

Keep strong and keep hope.

I am really rooting for you!! and wish you and your little one a healthy and safe pregnancy....


Please and keep in touch let us know how you are....

yx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Snowflake
Congratulations!  As Yoyobella says, this pregnancy has a lot going for it and I just wanted to wish you lots of luck.        As you will see from my profile, I got two separate BFPs from my own aged eggs   (42 plus), and I now have two LOs as a result. I remember researching my chances when I got my first BFP and finding that the pregnancy was more likely to continue than not (60% v 40%, if I remember correctly) and the chances of success definitely increase once you see a heartbeat.  You have already beaten the odds by getting a BFP so fingers crossed that you are now on a winning streak!
Sending lots and lots of        to  you and your wee beanie.

Ellie


----------

